# FR: multiple negations / negative adverbs



## sensa

I'm not sure I have placed these multiple pronouns in their correct positions. Anyone have a tip on remembering placements?

Avez-vous déjà trouvé des champignons quelque part?
Non, je ne les ai pas encore nulle part trouvé.


----------



## Benoît abroad

1: Avez-vous déjà trouvé des champignons quelque part? Perfect

2: La personne demande si vous avez trouvé "des" champignons (article indéfini), elle ne vous précise pas lesquels.

Vous devez donc lui répondre:

soit "je n'en ai pas *encore* trouvé, c'est à dire que vous avez l'espoir d'en trouver quand même,

soit "je n'en ai trouvé nulle part"

Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser "les" (article défini) puisse que vous ne savez pas exactement de quels champignons l'on parle .


----------



## marget

sensa said:


> I'm not sure I have placed these multiple pronouns in their correct positions. Anyone have a tip on remembering placements?
> 
> Avez-vous déjà trouvé des champignons quelque part?
> Non, je ne les ai pas encore nulle part trouvé.


 
Of course, you need to replace des champignons with _en_, as Benoit explained, but does your text consider this an exercise on multiple pronouns?  Are you expected to replace quelque


----------



## sensa

yes I need to have déjà replaced AND nulle part replaced int he same sentence


----------



## DearPrudence

Could it be:
*"Non, je n'en ai encore trouvé nulle part"* ?


----------



## marget

sensa said:


> yes I need to have déjà replaced AND nulle part replaced int he same sentence


 
In that case, you are not talking about multiple pronouns, but multiple adverbs.


----------



## sasmith

Hi

Can anyone offer any advice on whether there are any rules/conventions for the order that negating words take, when there are more than one in a sentence ?

In examples I've seen, I'm having trouble spotting any pattern or necessarily any correlation between the French and English orders. For example, I've seen this example in a text book :

Elle n'a *plus* *jamais* *rien* dit à *personne*. — "She  never said anything else to anybody." 

The French sentence goes 'else (more), never, anything (nothing), anybody' whereas the English goes 'never, anything, else, anybody' - so no correlation.  (I guess the 'personne' isn't part of the consideration in this particular case, as it has to go at the end after the indirect object 'à')

Any advice ?

Many thanks


Simon


----------



## The French

Hello, I am French,

but I believe nobody can answer your quote. We have a lot of way to say 'no' in French or double negation.

Your translation is nice do not change anything.

Ne .. pas.
Ne .. plus.

I do not rules about double negation in French but I am not a teacher.

See you latter.

The French.


----------



## geostan

There are variations, but a sentence, although improbable, like

_Elle n'a plus guère jamais rien dit à personne nulle part_ is useful because it gives the relative position of most negatives that can combine.


----------



## itka

> There are variations, but a sentence, although improbable, like
> _Elle n'a plus guère jamais rien dit à personne nulle part_ is useful because it gives the relative position of most negatives that can combine.


C'est plus compliqué que ça, geostan...Les positions relatives sont parfois variables et tout ne se combine pas avec tout...
Quelques exemples :
_Elle n'a jamais plus parlé à son frère./ Elle ne lui parle plus jamais.
Elle n'a plus guère parlé./ Elle n'a guère plus parlé.
Personne n'a jamais rien dit. / Il n'a rien dit à personne._
*Elle n'a plus guère rien dit...


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> C'est plus compliqué que ça, geostan...Les positions relatives sont parfois variables et tout ne se combine pas avec tout...
> Quelques exemples :
> _Elle n'a jamais plus parlé à son frère./ Elle ne lui parle plus jamais.
> Elle n'a plus guère parlé./ Elle n'a guère plus parlé.
> Personne n'a jamais rien dit. / Il n'a rien dit à personne._
> *Elle n'a plus guère rien dit...



Alors, on dit _Elle n'a presque plus rien dit?_ Est-ce que le mot guère est démodé?


----------



## itka

geostan said:


> Alors, on dit _Elle n'a presque plus rien dit?_ Est-ce que le mot guère est démodé?


Non ce n'est pas démodé, mais ça ne se combine _guère_ (et même pas du tout) avec "rien"...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Non ce n'est pas démodé, mais ça ne se combine _guère_ (et même pas du tout) avec "rien"...


Ni davantage avec _jamais_…


----------



## geostan

On nous avait pourtant enseigné que _guère_ pouvait se combiner avec d'autres négatifs. Et tout en admettant que c'est rare, Grevisse n'exclut pas la possibilité de mettre _guère_ et _rien_ ensemble.

_Guère s’associe couramment à plus : Je n’ai plus guère envie de le revoir. — Plus rarement à rien ou à personne (tour littéraire) : Elle ne présageait guère rien d’heureux pour l’avenir terrestre de la maison (S.-Beuve, P.-Royal, t. II, p. 645, note). — Je n’ai guère rien fait qui vaille (Gide, Journal, 21 juin 1914).Il n’y a guère rien d’autre à faire qu’à se laisser assassiner dans les rues (Proust, Rech., t. III, p. 44). — Ses visites étaient la grande distraction de ma tante Léonie qui ne recevait plus guère personne d’autre (ib., t. I, p. 69)._ — 

Mais je suis prêt à éviter _guère rien_ et meme _guère jamais_ au profit de _presque_.

Ah, les choses qu'on apprend!


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Mais je suis prêt à éviter _guère rien_ et meme _guère jamais_ au profit de _presque_.


  Bonne idée. Sinon, on dira que tu parles un français à la fois vieilli et rare.
Trouvé dans le TLFI


> _*Vx, rare*._ _Ne... guère rien._ Ne... pas grand chose. _Esprit délicat, mais assez peu productif malgré sa facilité, il n'entreprend guère rien si on ne le sollicite _(Sainte-Beuve, _Port-Royal, _t. 5, 1859, p. 388).


----------

